# Tivo Edge for Cable Sale - $550 all in



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

The Tivo Edge for Cable is on sale again. This time it is $550.00 with lifetime service. $150.00 off box and $250.00 off service. I will probably stick with my Roamio Plus, but some people may be interested.

TiVo EDGE for Cable | Replace your Cable Box DVR with TiVo


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Good call on sticking with the Roamio, this is still overpriced and you're stuck with TE4.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Hard sell.... About $45.00 a month for a year and if your Edge has issues after that one year... You could be SOL as TiVo is under no obligation to fix and/or exchange it. And I truly believe it will get harder to get a refurb device when having hardware issues out of warranty. The $50.00 "we'll swap it out days are done."

My Roamio is on its last days (dead HDMI and remotes won't pair.) When it dies... I'll move on to a streaming service.


----------

